# ER or wait until morning?



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee (3-1/2 months) was seen by my vet on Friday. He had his distemper/parvo shot and was diagnosed with an ear infection. I am administering ear drops twice daily. Yesterday, Maccbee seemed to act normal. He woke me early this morning and his crate was soaked win urine. I moved him to his expen and went back to sleep (I was exhausted from Passover cooking). I slept extra late and when I went downstairs, he had peed in his expen. This is a puppy that has never peed in his expen and hasn't peed in his crate since the second week I had him. During the day, he peed in the living room and on my COUCH. Tonight during dinner, he peed on the kitchen floor twice -- his litter box was clean and nearby.

Tonight he feels a bit warm and seems to be breathing quicker than normal, but he is not having difficulty breathing. He is a bit quieter than normal, but not lethargic. He panted a bit earlier this evening.

Our schedules have been off for a couple days due to the holiday, plus my parents visiting.

I'm thinking I should watch him tonight, but my fiancé and mother think I should run him over to the ER. What do more experienced Hav parents think?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is he eating/drinking? has he pooped recently?? Definitly keep a CLOSE eye on him, is his e-pen/crate in your room so you will be able to hear him all night???


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

He ate more than usual today, after not eating very well yesterday. He is drinking plenty. He pooped several times today, and as I mentioned he is peeing frequently (and everywhere). His crate is near my bed and I hear him if he whines at night.

I have to get up at 5:30 to take my fiancé to rent a moving van. I think Maccabee will be okay for 5 hours, and I I'll take him to the vet first thing in the morning if he is still acting sick.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking on Maccabee. I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

He seems happy this morning and he wolfed down his breakfast. I plan to call the very as soon add they open.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the medicine can sometimes make them feel icky, and I know ear infections are painful to me, not sure about dogs and how their nerves in their ears respond to the infection, but hope he's alright, though! It is a good sign he is eating and drinking normally

Kara


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I just poke with my vet. He said it seems like poor Maccabee experienced a perfect storm of stressors: vaccine, ear infection, lots of company and schedule changes. He suggested we keep a close eye on him and if he seems worse, bring him in this afternoon. He said most of his symptoms (not the peeing) could be mild vaccine reaction and should pass in a few days. The peeing could be stress.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It was probably a reaction to a vaccine, but feel free to call us any time day or night. The peeing was probably because of stress from freaking out because he was feeling weird from the shot.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I was going to suggest you call Pam, but then realized the time you posted this. Glad he is better this morning.

Next time he is due for shots, ask your vet to give him pain meds and benadryl (or the equivalent) BEFORE getting the shot. Toby had a reaction to his very first shot (still with Pam and Tom), so he got meds before the following shots (even his rabies) and has had no issues at all.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

If they have not had a reaction to early vaccines, does that mean they won't later? Or can they develop reactions to later sets?

Trooper hasn't had any reactions, but I'm curious if it's something that can still happen with later shots, just so I know.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad your little Maccabee seems to be feeling better. It does sound like he had a lot of different factors in play to stress his little system.



angiern2004 said:


> If they have not had a reaction to early vaccines, does that mean they won't later? Or can they develop reactions to later sets?
> 
> Trooper hasn't had any reactions, but I'm curious if it's something that can still happen with later shots, just so I know.


Augie did not react to his first vaccines either. However, last spring, when he had his DHPP or whatever it is called, at age 2, he seemed very sick for a day or two. This year, I had them run titers on him, and they were good, so no vaccines. He has not reacted adversely yet to the Rabies.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to know, thanks.

Hope Maccabee feels better this afternoon.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee is back to his old self! 

I spoke with his breeder and apparently he also had a mild reaction to the first shot he received. She is certain he had a reaction to the shot he received on Friday and he I'll be fine.

Thank you all for your comments and concern.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

One final update on Maccabee's aweful weekend. I think Maccabee's "accident" in his expen was actually a "misfire" rather than an accident. He appears to be doing that boy-thing -- only putting his front paws in the litter box. He missed the litter box again last night, so I did what Tom has suggested in the past: I pushed the litter back a couple inches. This morning my daughter witnessed Maccabee use the litter box without stepping completely into it. Because the litter was pushed back, he had to move futher into it in order to get his front paws on litter. He managed to pee with three legs in the litter box, but no pee on teh floor. I guess the litter needed to be back an inch further for him to step completely into the box.

I feel better knowing what is going on and how to fix it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> One final update on Maccabee's aweful weekend. I think Maccabee's "accident" in his expen was actually a "misfire" rather than an accident. He appears to be doing that boy-thing -- only putting his front paws in the litter box. He missed the litter box again last night, so I did what Tom has suggested in the past: I pushed the litter back a couple inches. This morning my daughter witnessed Maccabee use the litter box without stepping completely into it. Because the litter was pushed back, he had to move futher into it in order to get his front paws on litter. He managed to pee with three legs in the litter box, but no pee on teh floor. I guess the litter needed to be back an inch further for him to step completely into the box.
> 
> I feel better knowing what is going on and how to fix it!


We had the same issue with Toby. I ended up re-positioning the box so he is forced to go inside the box and turn in order to pee. If if leaves half his body out, he ends up with his face against the expen and I don't think he liked to pee like that ound:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> We had the same issue with Toby. I ended up re-positioning the box so he is forced to go inside the box and turn in order to pee. If if leaves half his body out, he ends up with his face against the expen and I don't think he liked to pee like that ound:


Do you have a picture of the revised litter box set-up? I'm not sure I want to reposition things rught now, because Maccabee is not 100% reliable yet, but it might be a good reference for the future.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Do you have a picture of the revised litter box set-up? I'm not sure I want to reposition things rught now, because Maccabee is not 100% reliable yet, but it might be a good reference for the future.


I'll snap some tonight for you. I am at work now.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, Zury!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> We had the same issue with Toby. I ended up re-positioning the box so he is forced to go inside the box and turn in order to pee. If if leaves half his body out, he ends up with his face against the expen and I don't think he liked to pee like that ound:


Kodi did that when he was a puppy too. I guess it's a "boy thing"!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Little boys often think getting close is good enough.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, here we go.

The first pic was when we fist got Toby, even after I got the larger box (which is shown in the second pic), I kept it in the same place. His crate in the corner and the litter box to the right of the crate. He could go in the box through two sides. 

The second Pic is the set up I have now Box in the corner, crate to the right. I changed it to this once I realized that he was leaving his back legs out. He only has a small space to go in the box so he has to go in all the way. After changing the set up to this, he hasn't pee outside again.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee (3-1/2 months) was seen by my vet on Friday. He had his distemper/parvo shot and was diagnosed with an ear infection. I am administering ear drops twice daily. Yesterday, Maccbee seemed to act normal. He woke me early this morning and his crate was soaked win urine. I moved him to his expen and went back to sleep (I was exhausted from Passover cooking). I slept extra late and when I went downstairs, he had peed in his expen. This is a puppy that has never peed in his expen and hasn't peed in his crate since the second week I had him. During the day, he peed in the living room and on my COUCH. Tonight during dinner, he peed on the kitchen floor twice -- his litter box was clean and nearby.
> 
> Tonight he feels a bit warm and seems to be breathing quicker than normal, but he is not having difficulty breathing. He is a bit quieter than normal, but not lethargic. He panted a bit earlier this evening.
> 
> ...


Hi Laurie

reading this way after th fact, but glad to hear that Maccabbee is his old self again. I guess I was lucky with Charley - he didn't seem to have any reaction to his shots.

hey, they're almost 18 weeks! wow! Charley is growing so fast. He's almost 9 pounds now. How about Macabbee?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

He had his vaccine before he was diagnosed with ear infection or at the same time? Vet sholud not give any vaccine to dog who is not ABSOLUTELY healthy!


----------

